# 1.8 baseline dyno



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*120 hp *at the wheels from *138 hp *at the engine flywheel = 0.87 ratio, or about 13% _loss_ through the transmission; so which: manual or automatic?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Its a manual. Hence 1.8 MT. Its not bad. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

silverls said:


> Its a *manual*. Hence 1.8 *MT*.


...makes mental note to self, _"...get eyes & glasses *checked!*"
_


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...makes mental note to self, _"...get eyes & glasses *checked!*"
> _


Haha. I wasn't tryin to be a jerk about it. I didnt capitalize MT in the first one so i figured it was overlooked.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...just admitting to my *bi-focal *_shortcomings_ (ha,ha)!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

We gotta find a better shop to dyno at, lol. Good times though!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is the video

Chevy Cruze 1.8 Baseline Dyno - YouTube


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Good to know. If anyone dynoes (is that a word?) with mods, please post up. Im curious of what each add on does to the number.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm pretty happy with my 1.8 MT. I'm not concerned about performance but the motor is smooth, quiet, responsive to the gas pedal and flexible. I visited a Subaru dealer to check out the new 2.0L Impreza and the Subaru sounded very unrefined by comparison.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Mick said:


> Good to know. If anyone dynoes (is that a word?) with mods, please post up. Im curious of what each add on does to the number.


I will be keeping a standing record as i change the car.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

